# Two More Bite The Dust



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Proud state that we are, Illinois has added two more of our illustrious politicians to the crooked list: Jesse Jackson Jr. and his wife Sandi Jackson. Jesse signed a plea deal, but has not yet been sentenced. His wife has resigned from the Chicago City council.

Makes me proud that Illinois is number 1 in at least two things: most politicians in jail and largest state pension debt!

Don't have much else to be proud of hereabouts.

Ralph


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

oops probly more that need to go


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Proud state that we are, Illinois has added two more of our illustrious politicians to the crooked list: Jesse Jackson Jr. and his wife Sandi Jackson. Jesse signed a plea deal, but has not yet been sentenced. His wife has resigned from the Chicago City council.
> 
> Makes me proud that Illinois is number 1 in at least two things: most politicians in jail and largest state pension debt!
> 
> ...


Don't let those scumbags make you feel any less proud of yourself. They don't represent the hard working people of your state. Their whole family is corrupt and hiding behind religion. Hippocrates in the worst possible way.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone here knows that you are a principled man Ralph. I know that there are alot of good folks like you in Illinois....hard working, law abiding, God fearing people.......that quietly go about their lives.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Proud state that we are, Illinois has added two more of our illustrious politicians to the crooked list: Jesse Jackson Jr. and his wife Sandi Jackson. Jesse signed a plea deal, but has not yet been sentenced. His wife has resigned from the Chicago City council.
> 
> Makes me proud that Illinois is number 1 in at least two things: most politicians in jail and largest state pension debt!
> 
> ...


Ralph, where you at in SW IL? I was stationed at Scott AFB twice in my USAF career. I lived just outside of OFallon the last time around and near Shilo before that.

The unfortunate problem in IL is that darned Chicago...they get to run the whole show and the rest of the state has the unfortunate position to be stuck with it. Must be the last three Governors at least in jail...I wonder if they get orange jump suits when they swear in? I think we live in a very corrupt society these days...really sad for our future.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

downtownjr said:


> Ralph, where you at in SW IL? I was stationed at Scott AFB twice in my USAF career. I lived just outside of OFallon the last time around and near Shilo before that.
> 
> The unfortunate problem in IL is that darned Chicago...they get to run the whole show and the rest of the state has the unfortunate position to be stuck with it. Must be the last three Governors at least in jail...I wonder if they get orange jump suits when they swear in? I think we live in a very corrupt society these days...really sad for our future.


I'm in Golden Eagle, about 30 miles northwest of St. Louis between the Mississippi and Illinois rivers.

Chicago is only part of the problem. Corruption permeates the entire state. Even local politicians are on the shady side. And why not? They see the big boys get away with it, so why shouldn't they!

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Sad for the state Ralph. Interesting though. I had heard he had a nervous breakdown and then resigned. Then the media went pretty quiet except for some "oh poor daddy" articles. I was out of the country last week so I could have missed it, but I really haven't seen a thing about it in the national media.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> Sad for the state Ralph. Interesting though. I had heard he had a nervous breakdown and then resigned. Then the media went pretty quiet except for some "oh poor daddy" articles. I was out of the country last week so I could have missed it, but I really haven't seen a thing about it in the national media.


And you wont see anything about it, either.
The liberal bias media protects all those of color with a "D" in front of their names.
Now if he had an "R" in front of his name, he'd be called an uncle Tom, sellout and it would be discussed by Chris Matthews every night.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Jesse Jr. owned (maybe still does) the sole Anheusar-Busch distributorship in the metropolitan Chicago area. Kinda makes one wonder how that works, doesn't it? Makes me wonder if daddy had anything to do with it.

And, yes, he was diagnosed with bi-polar disorder.

I would probably be bi-polar myself if daddy was preaching hell and brimstone and I'm stealing the state and public blind, privvy to insider deals like a senatorial seat up for sale and got the Feds breathing down my neck.

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Update on Illinois politicians.

Jesse Jr going to jail: http://news.msn.com/...spiracy-charges

His wife plead guilty, awaiting sentencing.

Dixon Horse scammer sentenced of Federal charges 19 1/2 years, awaiting state charges. (Not bad for $54 million!)

http://articles.chic...rs-paul-gaziano

Starting to think about the 3 Stooges routine: Niagara Falls -- Slowly I turned - step by step, Inch by inch.

3 down, 33000 to go!

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Another one bites the dust, 4 down 32,999 to go. "Niagara Falls. Slowly I turned. Ste By Step, Inch By Inch"

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/chi-jury-expected-to-deliberate-beavers-case-this-afternoon-20130321,0,1130174.story

Illinois Hall of Shame photos:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-100101-chicago-corrupt-politicians-pictures,0,221250.photogallery

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Cannot wait for #5. What # is B O?


----------

